

Nobody Will Ever Believe How We Got Here #OWS - Sato
http://bradhicks.livejournal.com/450964.html

======
jwingy
I can't say much for the factual basis of 'how we got here', but this is
definitely one interesting view/take on it.

I sometimes wonder to what degree each of the recent movements (Tunisia,
Egypt, Libya, and now the U.S.) has inspired each other to not put up with the
oppression of the status quo. It would certainly warm my heart to know that
such different groups from such different backgrounds can inspire the other
simply through a common feeling of not wanting to put up with so many
unpunished injustices. I think if that were the case, this would be the first
time in the history of humanity for this to have happened (at least on this
scale).

Or, perhaps a more objective, eagle eyed historian might conclude each
movement really was a 'stand alone complex'.

~~~
Sato
+1

Articles like "The Real Role Of Anonymous In Occupy Wall Street"[1] and
"Exploring Occupy Wall Street's 'Adbuster' Origins"[2] clarified things, but
didn't sound good enough.

The author might have succeeded to connect dots that had been separated.

[1] [http://www.fastcompany.com/1788397/the-real-role-of-
anonymou...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1788397/the-real-role-of-anonymous-at-
occupy-wall-street)

[2] [http://www.npr.org/2011/10/20/141526467/exploring-occupy-
wal...](http://www.npr.org/2011/10/20/141526467/exploring-occupy-wall-streets-
adbuster-origins)

